# Traitor homeworlds



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

So we know (somewhat) of the fate of most of the traitor legion homeworlds by the 41st millennium.
However, what do we know of them during the HH? Were there any loyalist attacks planned for these strongholds, some of which aren't that far away from Terra/places of Imperial power.

I wonder if any new fluff will be added surrounding these, eg failed attacks or strikes. Space Wolves potentially?

We can rule out the following, generally:

Prospero - destroyed/barren.
Olympia - Brutally sacked by its own legion - was there much left in terms of legion strength or resources? 
Nostramo - destroyed.
Alpha's unknown homeworld

Would love to learn any more of these 5 during the Heresy. One is mentioned at the end of Know No Fear but we still know nothing of it's circumstances _during _the war.

Cthonia
Nuceria - we know the World Eaters never made this their stamping ground and mostly took aspirants from all over the place - however Bodt was noted as being their main training ground - for a period at least. 
Barbarus
Chemos
Colchis

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

In Atlas Infernal it descirbes how lots of worlds near the Eye were plunged into chaos during Abaddons crusades as the warp storm; wonder how many homeworlds were near Cadia at the time that could have been affected?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Given that, generally speaking, the traitors remained on the offensive throughout the Heresy it seems unlikely that any of the homeworlds would have been attacked. Not only because the Imperials were by-and-large on the back-foot and reeling from the treachery, but because there would have been no significant gains to have been made by claiming the rebel homeworlds.

It would have taken a significant force as well, given many (though not all) homeworlds were the central recruiting grounds for the Legions they would have been well-defended.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

There was an old thread along this lines and one of the Theories is the worlds were erased from history, renamed and any and all records of that planets history was destroyed, or destroyed.


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

Seems Colchis turned to shit after Lorgar left.

(from lexicanum)
Colchis: 
Under Lorgar's brief rule the planet prospered but when the Emperor took Lorgar away, the planet plummeted back to a feudal state. Imperial traffic avoided Colchis not only for its lack of orbital infrastructure but also due to rumours that the area was unreliable after the disappearance of the 2,188th Expeditionary Fleet. 

When the Ultramarines returned to Colchis to purge it after the Horus Heresy they found a collapsed world. All of the industries were destroyed and people barely clung on to life. The Inquisition ordered the cleansing by the use of cyclonic torpedoes, disrupting Colchis's delicate geological structure, and thereby triggering a catastrophic explosion that annihilated the planet.


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Given that, generally speaking, the traitors remained on the offensive throughout the Heresy it seems unlikely that any of the homeworlds would have been attacked. Not only because the Imperials were by-and-large on the back-foot and reeling from the treachery, but because there would have been no significant gains to have been made by claiming the rebel homeworlds.
> 
> It would have taken a significant force as well, given many (though not all) homeworlds were the central recruiting grounds for the Legions they would have been well-defended.


I thought as much with the Imperials on the mass defensive and strategically no gain and having never heard of anything canon. My only contention and room for thought was with the leftovers of 3 legions out for revenge it seemed like there could be room to open it up. That being said those 3 legions are very under strength and incapable of taking most of the homeworlds. 

I gather there's nothing really mentioned, or that will be mentioned until the time of the Scouring if we're lucky.


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

vipertaja said:


> Seems Colchis turned to shit after Lorgar left.
> 
> (from lexicanum)
> Colchis:
> ...


Bloody feudal cultists. :laugh:
I guess no one was allowed to stay behind and manage their people when they had a Palace to storm. Lorgar's certainly no Empire-building-Guilliman.


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

Scrad said:


> Bloody feudal cultists. :laugh:
> I guess no one was allowed to stay behind and manage their people when they had a Palace to storm. Lorgar's certainly no Empire-building-Guilliman.


Kind of curious, since supposedly the Word Bearers legion were approaching the size class of the Ultramarines.
Just really couldn't leave anyone at all. AT ALL.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

vipertaja said:


> Just really couldn't leave anyone at all. AT ALL.


Well, they probably wanted to hit Terra with everything they had. Every single legionary was probably called. 

I mean, think about it. They were either going to take Terra, and in that case, the Word Bearers would be back soon enough to take care of things.

OR

They would fail at Terra. And the last place you wanted to be was your very publicly known homeworld.


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

hailene said:


> Well, they probably wanted to hit Terra with everything they had. Every single legionary was probably called.
> 
> I mean, think about it. They were either going to take Terra, and in that case, the Word Bearers would be back soon enough to take care of things.
> 
> ...


Of course he'd take everyone once he goes chaos, but the text isn't talking about Lorgar's heresy.
"Under Lorgar's brief rule the planet prospered but when the Emperor took Lorgar away, the planet plummeted back to a feudal state. " It seems that when the Emperor found Lorgar, that already spelled doom for Colchis and that this pretty much continued until after the heresy when the Ultramarines basically put the planet out of it's misery. I assume Lorgar was more out crusading and planning bigger things than taking care of his planet? (All the more once chaos starts having his ear of course)

I could see a certain religious grand vision perhaps making him less concentrated on his home planet.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

vipertaja said:


> Of course he'd take everyone once he goes chaos, but the text isn't talking about Lorgar's heresy.


The Lex cites the _The First Heretic_ as its source for this. Looking at it...

The book does indeed state the 2,188th fleet is lost near Colchis. It doesn't say that it fell back into a feudal state.

"Colchis was hardly devoid of technology. It enjoyed the benefits of Imperial life and culture, despite its master's hesitance to supply materiel for the Emperor's war. Auspices in the sky-traffic towers of Vharadesh tracked the activity in orbit, with scanner consoles lighting up at the sudden pulse of so many signals."

So, yeah, someone probably ought to mend that entry on the Lex.


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

hailene said:


> The Lex cites the _The First Heretic_ as its source for this. Looking at it...
> 
> The book does indeed state the 2,188th fleet is lost near Colchis. It doesn't say that it fell back into a feudal state.
> 
> ...


It's possible that the old Index Astartes article lexicanum quotes has been partially retconned then.
Certainly seems that way based on your quote. It's been a long time since I read The First Heretic. 
Wouldn't surprise me if it goes a bit feudal during the heresy though.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Gah, I actually read the Lex entry. You made a mistake when you paraphrased it.

It says that Colchis had fallen into a feudal state BEFORE the coming of Lorgar, not AFTER he left it.

"It was *originally *a technologically advanced world but it regressed to a feudal state, *prior to the arrival of Lorgar*."

In this case, yes, the Lex is correct. After the Emperor came, Colchis caught up with the rest of the Imperium.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

hailene said:


> Gah, I actually read the Lex entry. You made a mistake when you paraphrased it.
> 
> It says that Colchis had fallen into a feudal state BEFORE the coming of Lorgar, not AFTER he left it.
> 
> ...


you forgot to read something I think

"Under Lorgar's brief rule the planet prospered but when the Emperor took Lorgar away, the planet plummeted back to a feudal state. Imperial traffic avoided Colchis not only for its lack of orbital infrastructure but also due to rumours that the area was unreliable after the disappearance of the 2,188th Expeditionary Fleet[2]."


"When the Ultramarines returned to Colchis to purge it after the Horus Heresy they found a collapsed world. All of the industries were destroyed and people barely clung on to life. The Inquisition ordered the cleansing by the use of cyclonic torpedoes, disrupting Colchis's delicate geological structure, and thereby triggering a catastrophic explosion that annihilated the planet.[1]"

a litteral copy paste from http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Colchis#.U2nbG_l_uyU

he certainly did not "paraphrase" it. it was more a direct quotation. in any case there is a very big chance that this is old fluff anyhow. and that it will be changed soon.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> you forgot to read something I think


So I stand corrected.

I went through my digital copy of _The First Heretic_, no mention of them reverting to a feudal state. Though Argrel Tal is mentioned to be the son of a seamstress and a carpenter, it makes no mention of a particular technological decline with the departure of Lorgar.

I assume it's similar to what Russ did. He kept his world purposely primitive, to keep his recruits strong.

I imagine Lorgar did it for a more spiritual reason.

There's a quote attributed to Lorgar, spoken to the Emperor, ‘Take me from my home, and I will sail to the stars of your empire. I will serve as a son must serve. But let Colchis stand as I have shaped it: a planet of peace and prosperity.’

If taken at face value, it would seem Lorgar wanted to keep his world the same as it was when he arrived, a largely backward planet.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

hailene said:


> So I stand corrected.
> 
> I went through my digital copy of _The First Heretic_, no mention of them reverting to a feudal state. Though Argrel Tal is mentioned to be the son of a seamstress and a carpenter, it makes no mention of a particular technological decline with the departure of Lorgar.
> 
> ...


that sounds reasonable yes and as I said, there is a fairly big chance that the current fluff on lexicanum and other wiki's is outdated and/or will be retconned during the horus heresy series.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Colchis' collapse was more likely due to a reversion to Chaos worship (which Lorgar briefly stamped out before his fall).

So far as I know nothing is said of Barbarus after the Emperor killed Mortarion's nemesis, who from the description sounds a whole lot like a Champion of Nurgle. Even its post-Heresy fate is unknown.

Nuceria's entire population was wiped out by the Word Eaters during the Heresy. I don't know if it was resettled and renamed after the Heresy, since it wasn't a Chaos-tainted planet.


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

randian said:


> Nuceria's entire population was wiped out by the Word Eaters during the Heresy. I don't know if it was resettled and renamed after the Heresy, since it wasn't a Chaos-tainted planet.


I guess this could depend on whether there was any leftover spill of taint from the birth pangs of Angron's transformation to Daemon Prince. Who knows if the place will ever get another mention though.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I do believe Olympia still exists as a barren wasteland. I may be wrong though. Its been a while. Though I'm sure it probably has pirates and renegades around or even on it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I was under the impression that all the traitor homeworlds were destroyed by the Imperium after the Heresy.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> I was under the impression that all the traitor homeworlds were destroyed by the Imperium after the Heresy.


I went to lexicanum to see what had become of Olympia. All it really says is that it was turned into a barren wasteland and declared "perdita." I wound't be surprised if they just blew up the planets. Though much of what I remember is that they essentially virus bombed the planets and made it inhabitable.


----------

